# Lost my friend



## Smack (May 19, 2015)

Lost my avatar/friend today. Went to town to get stuff and when I came back she was gone. I knew as soon as I walked in the shop and didn't hear her breathing hard. The last year was hard for her with the difficulty in breathing, spent $700 at the vet. over the last few months, I could hardly see to dig the grave. Pip would have been 12 this fall. Hope she's better now.


----------



## nickvc (May 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss, they become a very important part of your life but remember you gave her a good home and lots of affection many humans don't get that.


----------



## jonn (May 19, 2015)

My condolences Smack.


----------



## artart47 (May 19, 2015)

Hey Smack!
Sorry to hear about your buddy. You never get over it.I lost my american eskamo ( Alex) over twenty-five years ago and still get choked up when I think about him. 
They love you no matter what! 
artart47


----------



## maynman1751 (May 19, 2015)

Sorry Brother! I know what they can mean to you.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 19, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss Smack. She's not having any trouble with her breathing now.

Dave


----------



## Palladium (May 19, 2015)

My animals are like children to me also so i know how you feel brother! Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## butcher (May 19, 2015)

Smack,
I am sorry to hear that you lost your little pip.


----------



## grance (May 19, 2015)

I feel you man lost my shop guard 2 years a go. Zoey the rottweiler sad day for sure but now I have Diesel the pitbull


----------



## Geo (May 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My dog Rufus was killed by a callous neighbor that didn't like him. He was a constant companion up until the day he was killed. I never really got over his death and can see how hard this must be for you.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss Smack. Pets aren't pets when they become family. 

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Smack (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts guys, I'm pretty sure I never knew what she meant to me when she was alive but now that she's gone it's crystal clear. This was a first for me, always heard friends talk about this same thing but never really gave it much thought. I couldn't get anything done today, I was a wreck for sure, I didn't dare go anywhere  

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## jason_recliner (May 20, 2015)

They live long enough to get deep into our hearts and short enough to break them wide open.
Very sorry for your loss, Steve.


----------



## kurtak (May 20, 2015)

Sooooo sorry to hear this Smack :!: its a hard one :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Long Shot (May 20, 2015)

Condolences Smack- I've been through that twice.


----------

